# How to inject synthol.



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I was having a browse online at some freaky synthol pictures and found a website which gives clear details how to use it.

Just for information purposes check it out. I doubt anyone on here would be dumb enough to use synthol!

http://www.howtodoinjections.com/seoguide.htmlhttp://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.howtodoinjections.com/Pictures/syringe.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.howtodoinjections.com/SEOGUIDE/pecs.html&h=215&w=155&sz=5&hl=en&start=101&tbnid=fxY3SK5qS7mujM:&tbnh=106&tbnw=76&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dsynthol%26start%3D100%26gbv%3D2%26ndsp%3D20%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff%26sa%3DN]


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

so why post it then genius!?

lol


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Thought people would be interested in how others use it fat boy!! LOL


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

i was reading on it and read that it was not the oil that made the muscle it increased the size of the ends of the muscle fibres, and the oil left the body after a few months leaving you with true muscle, are there bad side effects too it? I read another article and seems like most top pro bbuilders use it - so why would it be stupid for an amature to use it if done correctly?? - Just wondering... here is an article on it http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/showthread.php?t=205


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Synthol allows the fascia of the muscle to expand!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there is NO muscle created from the use of Synthol it expands the fascia of the muscle and in my opinion the lazy way to look big...


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

why use it? from watching that documentry with greg valentino on tv a while back, it makes me wonder how can people do that to themselves.


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

in the link i posted abouve it sudjests that valentino's were implants not synthol. Maybie a combination?

When it got infected it was due to the needle not being sterile (this could happen with aas)nothing to do with the synthol, i do agree it makes people look dafft, but too finish off peaks kind of makes sence in the proffesional bbuilding industry (im sure most do it) to gain advantage


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

probs agree with LEWIS on this, I reckon a fair share of pros will do synthol, just not to the point of abuse.


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

luke this thread has had a lot of views mate


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Don't be shy of givin some reps LMAO!


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

does nt seem too work when i tryed yesterday in work - dont know why?


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Would you inject in the same places if you were to site locate?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

you'll never see me using this stuff.

EVER.

the amount of jabs you have to do a day to get the desired results are stupid. Thats not bodybuilding. You might as well get implants.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

^^^ Agreed!


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

does seem extreme amount of jabs


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

I wouldn't use synthonol..not after looking at the weird pics; looks like guys have to ballons in there.

Is site locating and synthonol not differrent or is it the same?


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

dont think that site injecting aas has proven beter gains in that area, it may look bigger at first but this is down too swelling of the muscle. Synthol is an oil base that sits in the muscle expanding the ends of the muscle fibres leaving them permanently bigger. (from what i gather)


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

> I wouldn't use synthonol..not after looking at the weird pics; looks like guys have to ballons in there.


Why would use it like them in the pics when it's clear they were abusing it and looking for instant gains and not using for the long term as explained in the 2nd link (Big A's instructions).

Looking at pictures is the reason why this is mis-understood...

it's like looking at picture of a obese person when talking about food and saying I won't eat after looking at the discusting pics, those people look like they just have balloons in the bellys.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I wonder what the deal really is with synthol at pro level


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

if you look at bbing.com you'll see an interview that Nasser did with bbing radio where he talks about it saying that 90% of pros use.

TBH I think thats bollox.

Oil just doesnt look the same as proper trained muscle.

I know that Milos once had a near death experience using it for a photo shoot where he jabbed his tricep so maybe it is more commonplace.

Personally I wouldnt touch it.


----------



## marso (May 31, 2006)

Tom, trust me mate, you don't need it!! Synthol is for the lazy, those who simply can't be bothered to put in the hard work to bring up lagging bodyparts.....


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Just look at this Michellin Man. Synthol Abuser!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

His chest looks liek breast.. What a fool.. I would love to knock his fat ass out.. Just another excuse for people to hate bodybuilders as they will associate this knob with them.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

HAHAHAH LOOK AT HIS LEGS!!


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

hahha what a t**t.........no definition just a total idiot!!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

It's really harsdh because when he was younger he looked good, big guy, low BF... Something must have gone click in his head to make him do that to himself.


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

the man may have biggerexia(a term used by sport shrinks) its the total opposite of anorexia and apprentally most bodybuilders have it that is why we are all trying to look bigger and better all the time,all without ever being satisfied with the end result so the man on the you tube video may just have wanted to be the biggest ever and not realise what he looks like to everyone else,or the damage he may be doing to himself,but to call him a **** a nob or a fool is in some way calling yourself, as he would have began on steroids and just kept going to the limit.ps im sure i read somewhere that he is dead now but not sure how true it is.:beer1:


----------

